# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الصالون الأدبي والثقافي >  ياولاد ياولاد .... تعالوا تعالوا...علشان نسمع ابله فضيله

## صافيولا

* * 




*دايما كان صوتها الحنون بيجمعنا واحنا صغيرين حوالين الراديو وبكل لهفه كنا بنستناها ونقعد نسمع كل حواديتها*


*دايما كان اسمها علامه جميله بين كل الاطفال*
* 
* *  حواديت  أبلة فضيلة*   * ياولاد  ياولاد ..توت توت
تعالوا تعالوا
علشان نسمع ابله فضيله
راح تحكيلنا حكايه جميله
و تسيلنا و تهنينا
و تذيع لينا كمان اسامينا
ابله..ابله فضييله*  
 *  حدوتة الفار و الامانة* *  حدوتة الغلطة* *  الدبة الطويلة المغرورة* *  حدوتة الكتكوت النساي* *  حدوتة المعزتين و الحطاب* *  حدوتة العجوز و الحرامي* *  حدوتة الارنبة المغرورة* *  حدوتة الخباز و الرجل              الكسلان* * حدوتة البنت الشاطرة* * حدوتة ال3 اولاد و حب البلاد* * حدوتة العجوز و السلطان              المغرور* *  حدودتة الديك و الريشة الخضراء* *  حدودتة علاء الدين و صاحبه الفتان* *  حدوتة البنت و الرسم* *  حدوتة                  السلطان و العجوز              الخياط* *  حدوتة الغني و القاضي الحكيم* *  حدوتة الولد و البغبان* *  حدوتة ال 7 اخوات* *  حدوتة الصياد و الشبكة* *  حدوتة مولد الرسول*  *  حدوتة الشحات و المياه* *  حدوتة الولد و كراسة الرسم* *  حدوتة الفقير و الكرم الصغير و الكرم                  الكبير* *  حدوتة الملك و الشباب* *  حدوتة الملك و ابنه و العجوز *  *  حدوتة تاجر التجار و العجوز* *  الفقير و شيخ الجامع* *  تاجر التجار و العجوز* *  العجوز و المدينة* *  الملك و جاره النجار* *  حدوتة الحمار بغني* *  الملك و ابنه و العجوز* *  الملك و عجوز المدينة* *  الولد و الغني* *  العجوز و ملك المدينة* *  التاجر والشيخ العجوز* *  غنوة ياولاد ياولاد*






* حدوتة الفلاح                  و طلب المساعدة** حدوتة بنت الفلاحة                  و فرخة امها** حدوتة البطه                  وولادها** حدوتة ال 3                  اخوات والمملكة السعيدة** حدوتة ست الحسن                  سينا** حدوتة الثعلب و السلحفاة** حدوتة بساط الريح السريع** حدوتة البنت الطماعة و المغرورة** حدوتة المعدة الطماعة** حدوتة الفار                  الطماع** حدوتة*  * الملك و حبة القمح** حدوتة ال3 اخوات                  و التجارة** حدوتة الطماع                  الندمان** حدوتة العصفورة                  الصغيرة** حدوتة  سمسم                  و ياسمين** حدوتة الحلوة يارا** حدوتة امورة بابا                  رشا** حدوتة الثعلب و                  الغراب* *  حدوتة الكسلان* *  حدوتة الغلباوي* *  حدوتة ابن التاجر و العجوز* *  حدوتة الملك و                  النجار* *  حدوتة                  الرجل                  الفقير والرجل الغني* *  حدوتة الشاب                  الفقير و امنية والدته* *  حدوتة ابن التاجر                  والسقا الفقير* *  حدوتة الكلب                  الصغير* *  حدوتة البنت                  الشقية* *  حدوتة البنت الصغيرة جدا جدا* *  حدوتة                  الامير,الاميرة و الوزة* *  حدوتة الوزير                  الحرامي* *  حدوتة الفيل                  المهذب الكلب الصغير* *  حدوتة التاجر و                  الفلاح الطيب* *  حدوتة الحارس و                  التاجر الغريب* *  حدوتة الفار                  المغرور* *  حدوتة الملك و                  العجوز* *  حدوتة التاجر                  الفقير و التاجر الغني* *  حدوتة الذئب                  الطماع و الثعلب*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

عن جد مجهود رائع وموضوع اروع وكتير كنت بحبها جداا وانا صغيرة بصوتها المميز وحكايتها الرائعه المفيد... شكرا لك اخى الفاضل ..

----------


## صافيولا

اختي الفاضله زهرة الياسمينا

فعلا كلنا كنا بنحبها وبنحب نقعد كده ونسمعلها

وصوتها جميل جدا وحنون 

مشكوره الغاليه علي المرور الحلو ده

----------


## caty mastar

فعلا احمد
الواحد بيحب يسمع حكايتها فعلا
بس هيا لسه عايشه ولا ماتت الواحد ميعرفش عنها حاجه  دلوقتى

تسلم الأيادى احمد

----------


## صافيولا

موتي الست خلاص يا كاتي

لا لسه موجوده وصوتها زي ماهو ماتغيرش علي فكره

منوراني يا كاتي

----------


## midohatem

جيد لاطالمة احببت سماع صوتها

----------


## صافيولا

midohatem

كلنا فعلا بنحبها وبنفتكر وقت جميل عدي

مشكور للتواجد الجميل اخي الغالي

----------


## M . B

تسلم يا جميل ... مجهود رائع تستاهل الشكر علية ...
ربنا يخليها الست العسل دى ...
وتسلم مرة تانية يا جميل ...

----------


## صافيولا

> تسلم يا جميل ... مجهود رائع تستاهل الشكر علية ...
> ربنا يخليها الست العسل دى ...
> وتسلم مرة تانية يا جميل ...


ربي يخليك يارب ومشكوره للمرور الحلو

بس ياتري لو عرفتي اني شاب هابقي برضه جميل  :Sad:  ::'(:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*أشكرك ياصافيولا على مجهودك المميز

تسلم إيدك والى الأمام

خالص تحياتي*

----------


## M . B

والله انا شاب زيك وتسلم على كل المواضيع الجامدة اللى من طرفك عجبتنى كتير 
أخوك ... محمد m . b

----------


## صافيولا

هايدي دياب

تسلميلي للمرور الجميل ونورتي الصفحه اكيد

----------


## صافيولا

> والله انا شاب زيك وتسلم على كل المواضيع الجامدة اللى من طرفك عجبتنى كتير 
> أخوك ... محمد m . B



طيب ياعم مش كنت تقول كده من الاول

ههههههههههه

نورتني يابو حميد للمره التانيه وتسلم للمتابعه يا غالي

----------


## أميرة الوفاء

* صافيولا
مرسى ليك على 
الحواديت بجد رائعة
 انا سمعتها قبل الكتاكيت
هههههههههههههههههههههه 
تسلم يارب*

----------


## صافيولا

اميره الوفاء

طب ينفع تسمعيها لوحدك من غير ماتنادي عليا

يالا ماعلينا

نورتيني يا غاليه والله

----------


## صافيولا

sherlock12  

يرحمكم الله

----------


## mahmoud_badr

تسلم ايديك علي هذا المجهود الرائع

----------

